# MacBook Pro Core 2 Duo

## boomslanger

Hi All,

Picked up my 15" 2.33ghz Core 2 Duo MacBook Pro yesterday and started to follow the instructions over at http://gentoo-wiki.com/Macbook to dual boot Mac OS X and Gentoo.

So far so good.  Still got some more work to do, but so far:-

* Dual boot is working with BootCamp and rEFIt

* Kernel (2.6.18.1) installed and booting using the kernel config from http://omnibus.uni-freiburg.de/~s8rasand/config

* XOrg 7.1.1 installed with the touchpad running a standard mouse

* ATI Drivers (8.30.3-r1) up and running with XOrg.

* Suspend-to-disk working using gentoo suspend2-sources-2.6.18 with mactel-patches

* WLan works with ndiswrapper 1.28 and the DLink DWA-645 windows drivers

Will do some work on it tonight and keep you updated.

Feel free to add any tips or questions,

Richard

----------

## Scott Price

I got mine today.   :Wink:   So far I love it.  It is amazingly fast.

Let me know what you do to get the airport card working.  I emerged the MadWifi drivers, but they don't seem to find it.

I haven't gotten X on it, but it is booting.  It will get X on it tonight if the emerge doesn't die.

Scott  =)

----------

## holycow

 *Quote:*   

> Picked up my 15" 2.33ghz Core 2 Duo MacBook Pro yesterday and started to follow the instructions over at http://gentoo-wiki.com/Macbook to dual boot Mac OS X and Gentoo. 

 

Congrats!

If you don't mind me asking, which arch did you install? x86 or amd64?

----------

## boomslanger

 *Quote:*   

> If you don't mind me asking, which arch did you install? x86 or amd64?

 

I chickened out on the 64 bit install and went for x86.   :Wink:    I'll upgrade to the amd64 release once I know I can get everything working in x86. 

I'm having a few problems getting the touchpad working with Synaptics X driver at the moment.

Richard

----------

## Scott Price

I had to use this patch to get the function key to work:

```

--- drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c.orig     2006-11-04 13:07:06.000000000 -0600

+++ drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c  2006-11-04 13:04:49.000000000 -0600

@@ -1739,6 +1739,7 @@

        { USB_VENDOR_ID_APPLE, 0x0217, HID_QUIRK_POWERBOOK_HAS_FN },

        { USB_VENDOR_ID_APPLE, 0x0218, HID_QUIRK_POWERBOOK_HAS_FN },

        { USB_VENDOR_ID_APPLE, 0x0219, HID_QUIRK_POWERBOOK_HAS_FN },

+       { USB_VENDOR_ID_APPLE, 0x021A, HID_QUIRK_POWERBOOK_HAS_FN },

        { USB_VENDOR_ID_APPLE, 0x030A, HID_QUIRK_POWERBOOK_HAS_FN },

        { USB_VENDOR_ID_APPLE, 0x030B, HID_QUIRK_POWERBOOK_HAS_FN },

```

I will submit it someplace once I figure out where.  Probably the MacTel project.

I think the touchpad is going to take some kernel patches, also.  I tried just putting in the USB id into appletouch.c, but that caused it to completely stop working.

Scott  =)

----------

## jkbullfrog

Glad to hear people are already working on gentoo for the new macbook.  I plan on buying on before January.

----------

## Scott Price

I confirmed today that the trackpad on them is a Geyser 4 trackpad by looking in the Apple files for OSX.  The appletouch driver does not support the Geyser 4, only the Geyser 3 and 2 trackpads.  Anyone know how to write a driver?  I could probably do it, but it would take me a LONG time.   :Wink: 

Scott  =)

----------

## boomslanger

 *Scott Price wrote:*   

> I confirmed today that the trackpad on them is a Geyser 4 trackpad by looking in the Apple files for OSX.  The appletouch driver does not support the Geyser 4, only the Geyser 3 and 2 trackpads.  Anyone know how to write a driver?  I could probably do it, but it would take me a LONG time.  

 

Bugger. thats not good news  :Sad:  At least it explains the complete lack of movement of my cursor when using the synaptics driver.

I guess we'll need to capture some USB packets then patch the appletouch driver accordingly.  Hopefully they haven't changed to much between the Geyser 3 and 4 except for device ids.  I'll get on that tonight.

----------

## Scott Price

 *boomslanger wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bugger. thats not good news  At least it explains the complete lack of movement of my cursor when using the synaptics driver.
> 
> I guess we'll need to capture some USB packets then patch the appletouch driver accordingly.  Hopefully they haven't changed to much between the Geyser 3 and 4 except for device ids.  I'll get on that tonight.

 

This gave me an idea.  I just modified the driver so that it would think that a Geyser 3 was installed.  It seems to mostly work.   :Wink:   I will have to do more testing on it to make sure, but the synaptics driver loads correctly and scrolling works now, as well as multiple button tapping.

here is the patch:

```

--- appletouch.c.orig   2006-11-06 21:58:23.000000000 -0600

+++ appletouch.c        2006-11-06 21:29:24.000000000 -0600

@@ -47,6 +47,10 @@

 #define GEYSER3_ISO_PRODUCT_ID 0x0218

 #define GEYSER3_JIS_PRODUCT_ID 0x0219

 

+#define GEYSER4_ANSI_PRODUCT_ID        0x021A

+#define GEYSER4_ISO_PRODUCT_ID 0x021B

+#define GEYSER4_JIS_PRODUCT_ID 0x021C

+

 #define ATP_DEVICE(prod)                                       \

        .match_flags = USB_DEVICE_ID_MATCH_DEVICE |             \

                       USB_DEVICE_ID_MATCH_INT_CLASS |          \

@@ -72,6 +76,10 @@

        { ATP_DEVICE(GEYSER3_ISO_PRODUCT_ID) },

        { ATP_DEVICE(GEYSER3_JIS_PRODUCT_ID) },

 

+       { ATP_DEVICE(GEYSER4_ANSI_PRODUCT_ID) },

+       { ATP_DEVICE(GEYSER4_ISO_PRODUCT_ID) },

+       { ATP_DEVICE(GEYSER4_JIS_PRODUCT_ID) },

+

        /* Terminating entry */

        { }

 };

@@ -174,7 +182,10 @@

 

        return (productId == GEYSER3_ANSI_PRODUCT_ID) ||

                (productId == GEYSER3_ISO_PRODUCT_ID) ||

-               (productId == GEYSER3_JIS_PRODUCT_ID);

+               (productId == GEYSER3_JIS_PRODUCT_ID) ||

+               (productId == GEYSER4_ANSI_PRODUCT_ID) ||

+               (productId == GEYSER4_ISO_PRODUCT_ID) ||

+               (productId == GEYSER4_JIS_PRODUCT_ID);

 }

 

 static int atp_calculate_abs(int *xy_sensors, int nb_sensors, int fact,

```

Scott  =)

----------

## boomslanger

LOL, I tried the exact same thing last night, initially with good results, but after a reboot it stopped working  :Sad:  Did you have the standard mouse driver in your xorg.conf as well as the synaptic one?  Apple supply a USB logging driver on their development site, but only version 2.6.2 and my current version is 2.6.5.  I'm not sure if this will work, I'll try later, maybe it'll give some more info.

I'm hoping we can pull the same trick with the wireless card.  The OS X Atheros drivers seem to run the card as a 802.11g card, even though its a pre-N chipset, so with a bit luck the MadWifi drives will do the same with the right product numbers.  

But I need my trackpad working first.  FluxBox is a bit tricky to use when you can't right-click to get to the menu.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Scott Price

Hmmm...  Mine continues to work.  What kernel are you using?  I am using vanilla-source 2.6.18 with the macbook patch set.

[Edit]  Looking again I see you are using 2.6.18.1.  Is that directly from kernel.org, or are you using one from portage?  I am using vanilla-sources from portage.  I am also using it as with x86_64-pc-linux-gnu as my host.

[Edit again] Forgot to answer your question.  Yes, I have a standard mouse defined also.  I use a USB mouse for certain things so I need that in there anyway.  That mouse is currently defined as my core pointer with the synaptics driver sending core events.

Scott  =)

----------

## boomslanger

2.6.18.1 straight from kernel.org with the mactel-linux patches installed.  I'll have another play later and try your patch to see if I can get it working again.

[Edit]

 *Quote:*   

> Forgot to answer your question. Yes, I have a standard mouse defined also. I use a USB mouse for certain things so I need that in there anyway. That mouse is currently defined as my core pointer with the synaptics driver sending core events. 

 

That could explain it.  I took the standard mouse definition out, thinking I didn't need it any more. Silly really as I've a USB mouse I plan to use with the macbook for the odd (very odd) bit of graphics work  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Scott Price

I just updated to 2.6.18.2 using a patch from kernel.org and it didn't make a difference.  My touchpad is still found.  Here is my synaptics configuration from xorg.conf:

```

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Synaptics Touchpad"

        Driver      "synaptics"

        Option      "SendCoreEvents" "true"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto-dev"

        Option      "LeftEdge" "0"

        Option      "RightEdge" "850"

        Option      "TopEdge" "0"

        Option      "BottomEdge" "645"

        Option      "MinSpeed" "0.4"

        Option      "MaxSpeed" "1"

        Option      "AccelFactor" "0.10"

        Option      "FingerLow" "0"

        Option      "FingerHigh" "30"

        Option      "MaxTapMove" "20"

        Option      "MaxTapTime" "100"

        Option      "HorizScrollDelta" "0"

        Option      "VertScrollDelta" "30"

        Option      "SHMConfig" "on"

        Option      "VertTwoFingerScroll" "1"

        Option      "HorizTwoFingerScroll" "1"

EndSection

```

Then my ServerLayout:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen         "aticonfig-Screen[0]"

        InputDevice    "Synaptics Touchpad"

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

Check the device.  If it is one of /dev/input/event*, those change seemingly randomly at boot.  Try using /dev/input/mice.

Scott  =)

----------

## boomslanger

Thanks for that Scott.  I got the touchpad working again.  It seems after rebooting that the udev rule I'd put in to create a symbolic link for handling suspend-to-disk (getting ahead of myself) was pointing to the wrong /dev/input/event node.  Re-did the link and its going again, even without the standard mouse entries in xorg.conf.

I've also just tried a simple hack of adding the device Id (168c:0024) for the wifi card into the MadWifi drivers with no luck.  I'll have a better play tomorrow.

[edit] Anyone know what the device id of the atheros card in a Core Duo MacBook Pro is???

----------

## Scott Price

I have submitted my patches to the mactel project.  I will keep working on getting better support for the touchpad.

I would also like to get the function keys (Fn+f1...) working.  I have tried pbbuttonsd, but it doesn't find a backlight driver and quits.  Have you gotten them working?  I have the backlight driver, it is just a userspace driver when pbbuttonsd is looking for a kernel driver is sysfs.

Scott  =)

----------

## Scott Price

By the way, have you tried xine?  It crashes X as soon as it initializes on my machine with the error:

```

Backtrace:

0: /usr/bin/X(xf86SigHandler+0x71) [0x47c25c]

1: /lib/libc.so.6 [0x2ac9cd0b9300]

2: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so(_Z11ReassociateP6IRInstP3CFG+0x1                                                          18) [0x2ac9ce767c68]

3: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so(_ZN6KhanPs24RewriteInstWithUseVe                                                          ctorEP6IRInstP3CFG+0xce) [0x2ac9ce79abde]

4: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so(_ZN6IRInst20RewriteWithUseVector                                                          EPS_iP3CFG+0x2e) [0x2ac9ce74fd7e]

5: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so(_ZN3CFG20RewriteWithUseVectorEv+                                                          0x40c) [0x2ac9ce75144c]

6: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so(_ZN3CFG7RewriteEv+0x40) [0x2ac9c                                                          e750600]

7: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so(_ZN8Compiler7CompileEP9ILProgram                                                          +0x480) [0x2ac9ce6f3ec0]

8: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so(_ZN8Compiler13CompileShaderEPhS0                                                          _jP16CompilerExternal+0x157) [0x2ac9ce6f37e7]

9: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so(_ZN16CompilerExternal13CompileSh                                                          aderEPK13_SC_SRCSHADERP12_SC_HWSHADER+0x48) [0x2ac9ce6f2338]

10: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so(SCCompileShader+0x13) [0x2ac9ce                                                          6f1a83]

11: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so(_Z23SCCompileFragmentShaderPK8s                                                          clStateRK18__GLATIILStreamRecS4_PvP10sclProgramR8cmVectorI18ConstantDescriptorER                                                          S8_I12AtiElfSymbolERK13ILProgramInfoRK17sclCompilerParams+0x327) [0x2ac9ce5d9087                                                          ]

12: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so(_Z14ILCompileARBfpRK14sclInputS                                                          haderRK17sclCompilerParamsRK9sclLimitsPvPK8sclState+0x475) [0x2ac9ce5cddb5]

13: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so(_ZN8sclState7compileERK14sclInp                                                          utShaderRK17sclCompilerParamsRK9sclLimits+0x4cf) [0x2ac9ce5b5d0f]

14: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so(_Z9scCompileP16sclHandleTypeRec                                                          RK14sclInputShaderRK17sclCompilerParamsRK9sclLimits+0x9) [0x2ac9ce5b48e9]

15: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so(_ZN3scl7CompileE17sclInstructio                                                          nSetPKvm21sclShaderLanguageEnum13sclFormatEnumPK9sclLimits+0x124) [0x2ac9ce57792                                                          4]

16: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so(swlOrcaCreateVideoObjects+0x255                                                          ) [0x2ac9ce3efbe5]

17: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so [0x2ac9ce3eefd8]

18: /usr/bin/X [0x48e0ee]

19: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so [0x2ac9cd55e60f]

20: /usr/bin/X(Dispatch+0x1b8) [0x446df7]

21: /usr/bin/X(main+0x455) [0x430f7a]

22: /lib/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xe3) [0x2ac9cd0a70e3]

23: /usr/bin/X(FontFileCompleteXLFD+0x99) [0x4302e9]

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11.  Server aborting

```

Just wondering if it was a MacBook problem, or just my problem. 

[Edit]

It has something to do with SDL.  If I force the video driver to opengl, it works fine without crashing.

Scott  =)

----------

## boomslanger

Hi Scott,

Xine works ok for me, but I'm running x86 rather than 64bit.  Have you got the latest ati drivers installed?

----------

## Scott Price

Well, I will keep playing with the config.  I don't yet know why SDL crashes it.  SDL works, as NeverWinterNights works and that uses libSDL.

Oh well, if it works in opengl I am not too worried about it.  I have other issues to try to get working on this computer before I worry about that.

Scott  =)

----------

## Scott Price

The iSight camera works with the latest version of the driver from:

http://people.freedesktop.org/~rbultje/

It doesn't work with the driver in portage.

Scott  =)

----------

## Scott Price

Are you using Grub or eLilo?

I am having an issue with grub where the keyboard works in one out of every 3 or 4 boots.  It is kind of frustrating.  Are you seeing anything like that?  The keyboard always works in rEFIt.

Scott  =)

----------

## kaiRy

Can someone explain me how he get the wifi work ? Since when I follow the wiki, it doesn't detect my card.

----------

## boomslanger

Hi,

Sorry, been out the country for a couple of days.

I'm using Lilo 22.7-r1 and the keyboards been fine.

The MadWifi drivers don't support the wifi card in the new MacBook Pros.  There is a bug report in requesting support http://madwifi.org/ticket/1001

I don't know if anyone has tried ndiswrapper with these.

----------

## kaiRy

Does anyone get cpufreq work on the new MBP ? If someone succeed in doing using a 64bit installation this can he tell me how he had done it.

Sorry for the english

----------

## Scott Price

Just make sure you enable:

Power Management support  --->

                CPU Frequency scaling  ---> 

                                 Intel Enhanced SpeedStep

in your kernel config.  Either built in or as a module.  If it is a module make sure the module is loaded at boot time.

Scott  =)

----------

## boomslanger

Suspend-to-disk works  :Very Happy: 

I emerged the suspend2-source and applied the mactel-patches to it, followed the instrucations for suspend in the gentoo-wiki and bingo!

----------

## boomslanger

Wireless lan works using the ndiswrapper (1.28 ) and the latest d-Link DWA-645 drivers from http://www.dlink.com/products/support.asp?pid=489&sec=0#drivers

There are no 64-bit windows drivers for this card yet so it'll only work in x86 mode

----------

## kaiRy

Always me and my questions.

It's about the Apple USB Modem. Does anyone know how to install it if it's compatible ?

----------

## earcar

Hi all,

I bought this fantastic mac, installed gentoo, and get almost everything working thanks to Macbook's howto in gentoo-wiki

But I have some problems with

Keyboard's keymap: fn doesn't work; every time I login in gnome I have to change keyboard model (in gnome keyboard's preferences) to get <space> working)

Touchpad: X11 cannot find synaptics device, so is like having a 1 button "standard" touchpad  :Sad: 

Here is my xorg.conf:

```
# cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep -v "#"

Section "InputDevice"

       Identifier      "Synaptics Touchpad"

       Driver          "synaptics"

       Option          "SendCoreEvents" "true"

       Option          "Device"                "/dev/input/mice"

       Option          "Protocol"              "auto-dev"

       Option  "LeftEdge"      "0"

       Option  "RightEdge"     "850"

       Option  "TopEdge"       "0"

       Option  "BottomEdge"    "645"

       Option  "MinSpeed" "0.4"

       Option  "MaxSpeed" "1"

       Option  "FingerLow"     "25"

       Option  "FingerHigh"    "30"

       Option  "MaxTapTime"    "20"

       Option  "MaxTapMove"    "100"

       Option  "MaxDoubleTapTime"      "180"

       Option  "VertScrollDelta"       "20"

       Option  "HorizScrollDelta"      "50"

       Option  "MinSpeed"      "0.79"

       Option  "MaxSpeed"      "0.88"

       Option  "AccelFactor"   "0.10"

       Option  "SHMConfig"     "on"

       Option "VertTwoFingerScroll"  "1"

       Option "HorizTwoFingerScroll" "1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier "G5"

        Driver "evdev"

        Option "Device" "/dev/input/g5"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "Simple Layout"

        Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        SubSection "extmod"

        EndSubSection

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "glx"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard1"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

        Option      "XkbRules" "xorg"

        Option      "XkbModel" "pc105"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "it"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

     Identifier  "Mouse1"

     Driver      "mouse"

     Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

     Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "My Monitor"

        HorizSync    31.5 - 48.5

        VertRefresh  50.0 - 70.0

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

        Option      "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

        Option      "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

        Option      "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Standard VGA"

        Driver      "vga"

        VendorName  "Unknown"

        BoardName   "Unknown"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "* Generic VESA compatible"

        Driver      "vesa"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]"

        Driver      "fglrx"

        Option      "DynamicClocks" "on"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen 1"

        Device     "* Generic VESA compatible"

        Monitor    "My Monitor"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

                Modes    "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

                Modes    "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes    "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]"

        Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]"

        Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes    "1440x900"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Thanks in advance,

earcar  :Wink: 

----------

## Scott Price

What kernel version are you using?  Have you applied the latest macbook patches?  It was only a couple of days ago that my patch to get the touchpad and function key working were included in the patch set.  I think it might only be the 2.6.18 and 2.6.19 patchset that it is included in. 

Scott  =)

----------

## earcar

 *Scott Price wrote:*   

> What kernel version are you using?  Have you applied the latest macbook patches?

 

I'm using 2.6.18-gentoo-r3 with the latest patches from mactel-linux (updated 30 minutes ago  :Wink:  )

I have also the latest x11-drivers/synaptics (0.14.6) installed

----------

## earcar

No ideas?  :Confused: 

----------

## Scott Price

I don't always get a lot of chances to check the forum.   :Wink: 

Have you inverted the Fn key?  It is on by default unless you change that.

Can you post the relevant output from /var/log/Xorg.0.log?

Thanks.

Scott  =)

----------

## earcar

 *Scott Price wrote:*   

> I don't always get a lot of chances to check the forum.  

 

No problem  :Wink: 

 *Scott Price wrote:*   

> Have you inverted the Fn key?  It is on by default unless you change that.

 

No, I haven't changed anything in Fn config (in /proc)

 *Scott Price wrote:*   

> Can you post the relevant output from /var/log/Xorg.0.log?

 

```
(II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 0.14.6 (1406)

Synaptics Touchpad no synaptics event device found (checked 18 nodes)

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Option "SHMConfig" "on"

(**) Option "LeftEdge" "0"

(**) Option "RightEdge" "850"

(**) Option "TopEdge" "0"

(**) Option "BottomEdge" "645"

(**) Option "FingerLow" "25"

(**) Option "FingerHigh" "30"

(**) Option "MaxTapTime" "20"

(**) Option "MaxTapMove" "100"

(**) Option "MaxDoubleTapTime" "180"

(**) Option "VertScrollDelta" "20"

(**) Option "HorizScrollDelta" "50"

(**) Option "VertTwoFingerScroll" "1"

(**) Option "HorizTwoFingerScroll" "1"

Query no Synaptics: 6003C8

(EE) Synaptics Touchpad no synaptics touchpad detected and no repeater device

(EE) Synaptics Touchpad Unable to query/initialize Synaptics hardware.

(EE) PreInit failed for input device "Synaptics Touchpad"

(II) UnloadModule: "synaptics"

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard1: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard1: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "it"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbLayout: "it"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard1: CustomKeycodes disabled

(WW) No core pointer registered

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard1" (type: KEYBOARD)

    xkb_keycodes             { include "xfree86+aliases(qwerty)" };

    xkb_types                { include "complete" };

    xkb_compatibility        { include "complete" };

    xkb_symbols              { include "pc(pc105)+it" };

    xkb_geometry             { include "pc(pc105)" };

No core pointer

Fatal server error:

failed to initialize core devices

```

 *Scott Price wrote:*   

> Thanks.

 

Many thanks to you  :Wink: 

earcar

----------

## Scott Price

Do you see anything that looks like:

```

input: Apple Computer Apple Internal Keyboard / Trackpad as /class/input/input1

input: USB HID v1.11 Keyboard [Apple Computer Apple Internal Keyboard / Trackpad] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-2

input: Apple Computer Apple Internal Keyboard / Trackpad as /class/input/input2

input: USB HID v1.11 Device [Apple Computer Apple Internal Keyboard / Trackpad] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-2

input: HID 05ac:1000 as /class/input/input3

input: USB HID v1.11 Keyboard [HID 05ac:1000] on usb-0000:00:1d.3-1

input: HID 05ac:1000 as /class/input/input4

input: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [HID 05ac:1000] on usb-0000:00:1d.3-1

```

in dmesg?

And try:

```

echo -n 0x02 > /sys/module/usbhid/parameters/pb_fnmode

```

And see if the function key works the way it is supposed to.

Scott  =)

----------

## earcar

Yes: 

```
# dmesg | grep input

input: Macintosh mouse button emulation as /class/input/input0

input: applesmc as /class/input/input1

input: Apple Computer Apple Internal Keyboard / Trackpad as /class/input/input2

input: USB HID v1.11 Keyboard [Apple Computer Apple Internal Keyboard / Trackpad] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-2

input: Apple Computer Apple Internal Keyboard / Trackpad as /class/input/input3

input: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Apple Computer Apple Internal Keyboard / Trackpad] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-2

input: Apple Computer Apple Internal Keyboard / Trackpad as /class/input/input4

input: USB HID v1.11 Device [Apple Computer Apple Internal Keyboard / Trackpad] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-2

input: HID 05ac:1000 as /class/input/input5

input: USB HID v1.11 Keyboard [HID 05ac:1000] on usb-0000:00:1d.3-1

input: HID 05ac:1000 as /class/input/input6

input: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [HID 05ac:1000] on usb-0000:00:1d.3-1

input: Logitech USB Gaming Mouse as /class/input/input7

input: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Logitech USB Gaming Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.7-1.1

HID device not claimed by input or hiddev

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

```

The Fn key seems not to function properly, btw I load this xmodpad every time i login in X:

```
!!

!!! xmodmap for Apple MacBook

!!!

!! Let the left apple key act as mode switch

keycode 115 = Mode_switch

!! Use the right apple switch as "ALT_GR" key, provides the additional

!! characters you find on a tradition pc keyboard (example @)

!! !! Also this key acts as right mouse button when used with left apple key

keycode 116 = ISO_Level3_Shift NoSymbol Pointer_Button3

!! Use the Delete key correctly

!! Maps to center mouse if used with left apple key

keycode 108 = Delete Delete Pointer_Button2

!! Page Up/Down

keycode 98 = 0xff52 NoSymbol 0xff55

keycode 104 = 0xff54 NoSymbol 0xff56

keycode 100 = 0xff51 NoSymbol 0xff50

keycode 102 = 0xff53 NoSymbol 0xff57

!! Switch keys ( lt/gt <-> circle/accent )

keycode 94 = 0xfe52 0x00b0 0x00ac 0x00ac 0x00ac 0x00ac

keycode 49 = 0x003c 0x003e 0x007c 0x00a6 0x007c 0x00a6

```

----------

## bruda

Hi,

I have a Core 2 Duo Macbook Pro running an x86-64 installation.  I am using vanilla-sources-2.6.18 + mactel patches.  Almost everything works (including synaptics tuchpad after alterring the IDs, a hacked pbbuttonsd that offers backlight and keyboard lighting control, but excluding the obvious Wlan card and the iSight camera (note tested)).  I am quite happy in general with the available support, but there are a number of annoyances, as follows:

Battery life is terrible (under two hours with laptop-mode enabled and both cores in powersave mode at 1GHz).  I suspect that one cause is the unavailability of POWERPlay for the graphic chipset (asked about this already, any sugestion is appreciated).  Is there anything I should try?  Is everybody else experiencing the same battery life?

ACPI battery information shows fine upon boot, but at seemingly random points disappears completely and never comes back.  Is anybody seeing the same, and are there any solutions?

I am not sure what information I should include, but feel free to ask anything of interest (related to these problems or not).

Many thanks in advance.

----------

## Scott Price

Bruda:

I tried x86_64, but the fglrx driver was too crashy.  I caused major problems where X would reset on me.  I got tired of it and reinstalled as x86.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> a hacked pbbuttonsd that offers backlight and keyboard lighting control, 
> 
> 

 

Do you have a patch you could post?  I have been trying to get those to work.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Battery life is terrible (under two hours with laptop-mode enabled and both cores in powersave mode at 1GHz).  I suspect that one cause is the unavailability of POWERPlay for the graphic chipset (asked about this already, any sugestion is appreciated).  Is there anything I should try?  Is everybody else experiencing the same battery life?
> 
> 

 

My battery life is between 2-3 hours, depending on what I am doing.  That is without the keyboard backlight on, and the LCD backlight dimmed.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ACPI battery information shows fine upon boot, but at seemingly random points disappears completely and never comes back.  Is anybody seeing the same, and are there any solutions?
> 
> I am not sure what information I should include, but feel free to ask anything of interest (related to these problems or not).
> ...

 

I have some strange problems with the battery monitor.  Sometimes it doesn't even come back on reboot, unless I reboot into Mac OS first.

earcar:

I am at a loss right now as to a solution.  I will have to look more into it later.

Scott  =)

----------

## bruda

 *Quote:*   

> I tried x86_64, but the fglrx driver was too crashy. I caused major problems where X would reset on me. I got tired of it and reinstalled as x86.

 

Except for POWERPlay and for some Xv issues it works very well for me.  It even goes to sleep and wakes up as it should (and without any tweak).  In all, I am almost happy (darn Wlan  :Wink:  ) with my 64-bit installtion.

 *Quote:*   

> Do you have a patch you could post? I have been trying to get those to work.

 

I have a really terrible patch (applies against pbbuttonsd-0.7.8 ), which I put at http://turing.ubishops.ca/misc/pbbuttonsd_display.diff.  Matthias Grimm has taken my patch and integrated it nicely in pbbuttonsd, but auto-adjustment of backlight broke in the process and I am not sure whether he will be OK with me distributing his sources so I would rather not post the thing.  I will ask Matthias for permission though.

 *Quote:*   

> My battery life is between 2-3 hours, depending on what I am doing. That is without the keyboard backlight on, and the LCD backlight dimmed.

 

You are better off, I could live with what you get.  Is POWERPlay enabled for your graphic card?  Did you do anything notable (that I might missed) to get this kind of battery life?

 *Quote:*   

> I have some strange problems with the battery monitor. Sometimes it doesn't even come back on reboot, unless I reboot into Mac OS first. 

 

Precisely so.  What drives me crazy is that the battery information disappears sudden and without any apparent motive.  I guess you don't know what causes it...

Thanks again,

Stefan

----------

## Scott Price

 *earcar wrote:*   

> Yes: 
> 
> ```
> # dmesg | grep input
> 
> ...

 

Sorry, I forgot the most important part:

```
appletouch Geyser 3 inited.
```

If you don't see that then the driver is not correctly finding it.

Scott  =)

----------

## Scott Price

 *bruda wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I have a really terrible patch
> 
> 

 

It applied okay, but had the end result that if I turned off the light, the LCD backlight went out.   :Wink:   It still did not make the keyboard illumination work.  I can not get the keyboard illumination to work at all with pbbuttonsd.  It works fine manually putting numbers into the sysfs entries for it, but even the keys for it don't work with pbbuttonsd.

 *bruda wrote:*   

> You are better off, I could live with what you get.  Is POWERPlay enabled for your graphic card?  Did you do anything notable (that I might missed) to get this kind of battery life?
> 
> 

 

# /opt/ati/bin/aticonfig --lsp

Error: POWERplay is not supported on your hardware.

I had not even heard of it until you brought it up. 

I need some sleep.  I have had to edit this message 3 times to make it make sense.

Scott  =)

----------

## bruda

Hi again,

I have talked to Matthias and since he does not mind having more than one beta tester here is the teste version of pbbuttonsd: http://turing.ubishops.ca/misc/pbbuttonsd-0.7.9.8.ebuild.  This works correctly only with gtkpbbuttons 0.6.9 (in the sense that the older gtkpbbuttons expect light to be measured on a 16-values scale but the newer versions of pbbuttonsd provide a 100-values scale) so you need to install that (I use for the purpose the following slightly modified ebuild: http://turing.ubishops.ca/misc/gtkpbbuttons-0.6.9.ebuild).  Note that this test version has a different name for the config file.  I quote Matthias:

 *Quote:*   

> The attached version got a new configurations handling with is not fully compatible with the old one. The new configuration file is called pbbuttonsd.cnf so it won't conflict with the old one. Nevertheless you should have a look at the new configuration file because the old one is _not_ automatically converted.
> 
> As you suggested it should be made clear that it is only a test version and should not be used in any production environment. Nevertheless I'm interested in any feedback (positive or negative). Your code will be part of the upcoming release if no negative side effects will be reported. I will try to get basic ACPI battery functions working until release date.

 

So if anybody is using this and works (or does not) could you please post some feedback.  As I said, the automatic adjustment of backlight does not work for me--actually it starts by working but dies a couple of minutes later; I am not sure why, since the keyboard light adjustment works just fine.  I said that I will look into the matter but I did not find the time to date, so if anybody finds anything wrong I would be extatic to hear it.

----------

## Scott Price

The good news:  All of the buttons work!    :Very Happy: 

The bad news:  

#1 The first thing it does is shut off my display and turn the keyboard light on full.    I can easily use the keys to fix that, but it is kind of annoying.   It almost seems as if the program is getting the two backlights confused.  Like it should be doing the opposite.

#2 The auto stuff doesn't work (or does strange things, like turn off the display and keyboard lights when the room goes dark).  The not working is more common.

#3 The program crashes hard if it can't find the mixer elements you specify (darned spelling errors...)

#4 The program doesn't seem to compile without IBaM support.  It errors saying some ibam_ struct is missing.

All the buttons work!!!    :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Is there a bug tracking database that we can enter these bugs into?

Scott  =)

----------

## earcar

Sorry for the delay

@Scott: the appletouch driver is not initialized by the kernel: 

```
carmine@tigro ~ $ dmesg | grep appletouch

carmine@tigro ~ $
```

but I have the module patched by you as built-in...

```
# gzcat /proc/config.gz| grep -i appletouch

CONFIG_USB_APPLETOUCH=y
```

The Fn key does not function, btw I modified my xmodmap to suite my needs (italian layout and apple key mapped to control  :Smile:  ):

```
!!

!!! xmodmap for Apple MacBook - Italian Layout

!!!

!! Let the left apple key act as control

add control = Super_L

!! Use the right apple switch as "ALT_GR" key, provides the additional

!! characters you find on a tradition pc keyboard (example @)

!! !! Also this key acts as right mouse button when used with left apple key

keycode 116 = ISO_Level3_Shift NoSymbol Pointer_Button3

!! Mode_switch

keycode 108 = Mode_switch

!! Page Up/Down

keycode 98 = 0xff52 NoSymbol 0xff55

keycode 104 = 0xff54 NoSymbol 0xff56

keycode 100 = Left NoSymbol Home

keycode 102 = Right NoSymbol End

!! Space

keycode 65 = space

!! Canc

keycode 22 = BackSpace NoSymbol Delete

!! Swap 49 to 94

keycode 49 = less greater

keycode 94 = backslash bar

```

Thanks,

earcar  :Wink: 

----------

## Scott Price

earcar:

Hmmm...  If it is not initializing the driver there is something amiss with the patch.

What is the output of lsusb?

What does:  

```

grep GEYSER4 /usr/src/linux/drivers/usb/input/*

```

Return?  

Scott  =)

----------

## earcar

 *Scott Price wrote:*   

> What is the output of lsusb?

 

```
# lsusb

Bus 005 Device 003: ID 05ac:8205 Apple Computer, Inc.

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 004 Device 002: ID 05ac:8240 Apple Computer, Inc.

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 05ac:021b Apple Computer, Inc.

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 05ac:8300 Apple Computer, Inc.

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
```

 *Scott Price wrote:*   

> What does:  
> 
> ```
> 
> grep GEYSER4 /usr/src/linux/drivers/usb/input/*
> ...

 

```
# grep GEYSER4 /usr/src/linux/drivers/usb/input/*

/usr/src/linux/drivers/usb/input/appletouch.c:#define GEYSER4_ANSI_PRODUCT_ID 0x021A

/usr/src/linux/drivers/usb/input/appletouch.c:#define GEYSER4_ISO_PRODUCT_ID  0x021B

/usr/src/linux/drivers/usb/input/appletouch.c:#define GEYSER4_JIS_PRODUCT_ID  0x021C

/usr/src/linux/drivers/usb/input/appletouch.c:  { ATP_DEVICE(GEYSER4_ANSI_PRODUCT_ID) },

/usr/src/linux/drivers/usb/input/appletouch.c:  { ATP_DEVICE(GEYSER4_ISO_PRODUCT_ID) },

/usr/src/linux/drivers/usb/input/appletouch.c:  { ATP_DEVICE(GEYSER4_JIS_PRODUCT_ID) },

/usr/src/linux/drivers/usb/input/appletouch.c:          (productId == GEYSER4_ANSI_PRODUCT_ID) ||

/usr/src/linux/drivers/usb/input/appletouch.c:          (productId == GEYSER4_ISO_PRODUCT_ID) ||

/usr/src/linux/drivers/usb/input/appletouch.c:          (productId == GEYSER4_JIS_PRODUCT_ID);
```

earcar  :Wink: 

----------

## Scott Price

earcar:

You are missing half the patch.  You should have found GEYSER4 in hid-core.c also.  That is why nothing works.  The part in hid-core.c tells the other drivers to let the appletouch driver have the touchpads.  Otherwise the generic HID driver grabs them.  Also it tells the generic HID driver that you have a function key.

You need to apply the hid-core.c part of the patch again.

Scott  =)

----------

## bruda

 *Scott Price wrote:*   

> The good news:  All of the buttons work!    

 

Cool   :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> #1 The first thing it does is shut off my display and turn the keyboard light on full.    I can easily use the keys to fix that, but it is kind of annoying.   It almost seems as if the program is getting the two backlights confused.  Like it should be doing the opposite.

 

This is rather starnge, the program is supposed to turn off the backlight for an instant but then it powers it back on.

 *Quote:*   

> #2 The auto stuff doesn't work (or does strange things, like turn off the display and keyboard lights when the room goes dark).  The not working is more common.

 

What is the output of applesmc (from macbook-tools, that's where I got most of the sensor readout code from) wth various lighting conditions?  For this purpose I am doing a loop like

```
while true; do applesmc | grep Light; sleep 1; done
```

and I keep covering the side grilles where the sensors are, can you try this and see what happens with the sensors?  Then it would probably be nice to enable debugging in pbbuttonsd and see what are the actual readouts from there.

 *Quote:*   

> #3 The program crashes hard if it can't find the mixer elements you specify (darned spelling errors...)

 

Unfortunately that's how pbbuttonsd behaved since I knew it.

 *Quote:*   

> Is there a bug tracking database that we can enter these bugs into?

 

I am not aware of any.  The pbbuttonsd page is http://pbbuttons.berlios.de/ and I am pretty sure Matthias welcomes bug reports and fixes (I know because I bugged him in the past).  I will also point Matthias to this thread (or do you think it would be better to start a new one? let me know before I point anybody to it).

----------

## kaiRy

When I emerge pbbuttonsd with the ibam flag and when I start the service it tell me that "/var/lib/ibam doesn't exist" and when I emerge it withouth this flag the emerge fails.

----------

## bruda

 *kaiRy wrote:*   

> When I emerge pbbuttonsd with the ibam flag and when I start the service it tell me that "/var/lib/ibam doesn't exist".

 

Have you tried creating the directory?  As far as I remember the ebuild creates it, but still...

----------

## Scott Price

Let's start a new topic on pbbuttonsd.  Otherwise this one could get swamped.

Scott  =)

----------

## bruda

 *Scott Price wrote:*   

> Let's start a new topic on pbbuttonsd.  Otherwise this one could get swamped.

 

Here you are.

----------

## bruda

 *bruda wrote:*   

> ACPI battery information shows fine upon boot, but at seemingly random points disappears completely and never comes back.  Is anybody seeing the same, and are there any solutions?

 

Just a minor update, I discovered that zapping the PRAM hard (double-chime Command-Option-P-R) alleviates this problem, in the sense that I still have battery information one full day after doing this (it was a matter of hours prevously).  Will have to see if it keeps going.

In an unrelated matter, did anybody manage to use any kind of console framebuffer with a decent resolution?

----------

## Scott Price

I have my console running at 1024x768 using the vesa framebuffer.  I haven't been able to make the imac one work.

Scott  =)

----------

## klessou

Hello, I have some questions,

How to activate a CONFIG_VM86=y on a 64bits kernel ?

X.org will not be able to initialize video card via BIOS without this option.

Do we have to compile this option with the macbook (not pro) : CONFIG_FB_INTEL  ?

Thx in advance!

----------

## bruda

 *klessou wrote:*   

> How to activate a CONFIG_VM86=y on a 64bits kernel ?
> 
> X.org will not be able to initialize video card via BIOS without this option.

 

Where exactly is this option?  I don't have it in the kernel and the video card is initialized just fine.  I have a Macbook Pro though, not a Macbook (so I certainly hope that what I said makes sense).

----------

## klessou

 *bruda wrote:*   

> Where exactly is this option?  I don't have it in the kernel and the video card is initialized just fine.  I have a Macbook Pro though, not a Macbook (so I certainly hope that what I said makes sense).

 

This option is into "Processor type and features", but not for x86_64.

----------

## kaiRy

I've installed hibernate-script and I get hibernate-ram work but after resume I get no more acpi event.

For example I configure acpi to suspend when I close the laptop. I can do it once and after it don't work   :Confused: 

----------

## ballantrae

Hi, I live in nyc, and I am trying to get my macbook pro to run both linux and mac.

I was able to get a refit, bootstrap to work, I partitioned it as 200mb efi, 60g mac, 60g linux and 60g hfs for extra file

I got the livecd to work, but when it tried to install it just failed to recognize any of the partitions.  That was when I used parted to create the other two partitions.  I noticed that parted ignored /dev/hda and went straigth to /dev/sda 

So I have two questions

1) Has anyone else run into this problem?

2) is anyone (with a legitimate background) willing to take payment to install gentoo for me?  I have a feeling this problem is out of my league, and I would like to have gentoo running on my system

-ron

----------

